# mk1 Skoda Octavia 1.6 8v



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

hello my name is george and this is my ride. 2008 mk1 skoda octavia 1.6 8v manual eace:. also known as octavia tour.


----------



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

few more pictures tomorrow. after giving her a bath and a litle waxing. and some pictures of the interiour also. as you will see it's very similar to your mk4 jetta/bora golf. cheers


----------



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

*interior pictures*

:wave:
















pretty much basic and standard.


----------



## JT_Dub_Sauce (Oct 6, 2013)

I have never heard of this before, kind of looks like a Volkswagen Passat?:what::thumbup:


----------



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

JT_Dub_Sauce said:


> I have never heard of this before, kind of looks like a Volkswagen Passat?:what::thumbup:


It does look like the passat a bit but it's actually based on the mk4 platform with european mk4 golf/jetta engines : 1.4 16v i 1.6i 1.8t; 1.9 tdi in various power outputs from 90 bhp to 130. there was even a gti version called the vrs with the 1.8 t producing about 180 bhp. but mine is the more fuel friendly 1.6 with 102 horses. by the way the car is made in the czech republic and the brand skoda is owned by vw since 1991 if i remember right. cheers . thanks for watching this:thumbup:


----------



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

preparing for a little service.. trany oil flush, accessories belt and probably belt tensioner.







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

*Shock absorbers*

Hy there. My rear shock absorbers are on their way out :sly:, just wanted to know your opinion about the various brands out there. Should i stick with the oem ones or should i buy something else like kayaba or sachs. Which ones do you people have, just want normal handling and cornering nothing fancy. I would buy coils but my budget isn't that big :banghead:


----------



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

just a quick picture


----------



## wahidovic (Oct 17, 2018)

i am not hear for this before thanks 
if every one try it tell me what is this :beer::screwy::biggrinsanta::snowcool::facepalm:
Dafont 123Movies FileHippo
i want try it hihihi eace::screwy:


----------

